# My zombie bodies how to video



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Here's a link to view my how to build bodies. This one is my zombie, but it can be used for any form you my choose.




Hope this help give you ideas to work with. Let me know if it helps.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the advice about making sure the pants fit over the boots BEFORE you cement the legs in place


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Quick, simple construction <---- two of my favorite options! Nice work.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the idea of cement in the boots.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Zombie!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I might have to change my standing zombie I am making right now. Im using only pvc for the body and its a little wobbly, I used some liquid nails in the joints but they seem weak. Thanks for the tutorial, I will definitely be using some wood for the legs to give it some strength and weight, plus cementing them into the shoes.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job on the how-to. never thought about cementing the shoes before.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

wish the vid was still up....there seems to be a lot of vids/pics missing on the forum lately...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Vid worked for me NT, Nice how-to. I will have to put zombie masks on the after season buy list. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

And I thought cement shoes were only good for one thing. Thanks for the sharing your zombie building method. I love seeing a new trick I haven't seen before.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> And I thought cement shoes were only good for one thing. Thanks for the sharing your zombie building method. I love seeing a new trick I haven't seen before.


LOL..I went to Home Depot today so I could get cement for my props shoes. I asked the guy what kind of cement would be good for filling shoes? He gave me a strange look, but than I explained it was for a prop. I'm sure for the first 20 seconds he thought I was going to throw someone into the river. 
Anyone can anyone tell me how long it takes for the cement to dry?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Darkmaster I just wanted to give you props for the cement in the shoes idea. I've been using that technique on the last two props I have made and I love it! I make my body a little different but it works out great! I also have the same zombie mask, so one of the bodies I made is the Zombie. Thanks again!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I like it alot i will have to make a zombie that is better than the one i currently have can't wait to go to the store now


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Northern Touch said:


> wish the vid was still up....there seems to be a lot of vids/pics missing on the forum lately...


You can go to my videos under robertb7864 on YouTube and find this and others.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Darkmaster I just wanted to give you props for the cement in the shoes idea. I've been using that technique on the last two props I have made and I love it! I make my body a little different but it works out great! I also have the same zombie mask, so one of the bodies I made is the Zombie. Thanks again!


Thanks! I love this mask too. I'm always willing to help out anyone if they need it. That's how everyone can learn. 
Nobody has the right way, as long as we reach the same goal and that is to have some great props.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> LOL..I went to Home Depot today so I could get cement for my props shoes. I asked the guy what kind of cement would be good for filling shoes? He gave me a strange look, but than I explained it was for a prop. I'm sure for the first 20 seconds he thought I was going to throw someone into the river.
> Anyone can anyone tell me how long it takes for the cement to dry?


Overnight is a sure bet. Make sure the prop is supported in the position you want. Once I do that, they can stand by themselves with no problem.


----------

